# Animal Planet's "Madagascar"



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm currently watching the Madagascar documentary. So far, it has been very interesting. Though lemurs have been the main subject so far, there has been a segment on pygmy chameleons, Phelsuma geckos, Nepenthes pitcher plants, and what they have called a golden bamboo frog. Has anyone heard of this? It is a black frog with a golden back. I'm assuming it's similar to a Mantella but not sure. According to the program, they are egg feeders. I was just curious to know if anyone has heard of it. 

Also, if anyone's interested, it lasts another hour and will re-air at 10 P.M. central time.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Watching it myself....Pretty good show.




Spaff said:


> I'm currently watching the Madagascar documentary. So far, it has been very interesting. Though lemurs have been the main subject so far, there has been a segment on pygmy chameleons, Phelsuma geckos, Nepenthes pitcher plants, and what they have called a golden bamboo frog. Has anyone heard of this? It is a black frog with a golden back. I'm assuming it's similar to a Mantella but not sure. According to the program, they are egg feeders. I was just curious to know if anyone has heard of it.
> 
> Also, if anyone's interested, it lasts another hour and will re-air at 10 P.M. central time.


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

I really enjoyed this series. Island biogeography is truly fascinating. Is Attenborough narrating the American version or did they replace him?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I saw that and turned it on right when they had the part with the mantellas, so good timing. That "golden bamboo frog" was a Mantella laevigata. It had some cool footage of the tadpoles eating the infertile eggs.
Bryan


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought it was some type of Mantella but couldn't find any reference to Golden Bamboo Frog. I'm assuming this Mantella isn't an obligate egg-feeder but naturally feeds on infertile eggs, correct? I agree that it was great footage!


----------

